# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  What I Bought Today

## watson

There has been a bit of discussion as to why hardware stores are allowed to sell powerpoints, batten fittings etc.
Well, I needed to upgrade my shed wiring so that power to distinct areas will be controlled by separate Circuit breakers. 
Reason being I have had two separate faults in the past month that were hard to define to separate areas. 
One was caused by a mouse getting in behind a power point, and the second caused by moisture getting into an external fitting. (haven't had a decent wet spell in years).
Both faults would drop the RCD overnight, but in the morning it would reset and last for 30 minutes or so and drop it again.
So I needed to narrow down the search and my chosen method was to re-wire.
I went to a well known (un-named) electrical wholesaler and bought the following.
1 x 11 CB Consumer Switchboard System.
about 6 extra circuit breakers and a roll of power cable.
I was not asked for a License to purchase these items.....I was sold them at trade price...and off I went.
When I opened the Switchboard box at home to have a sticky nose, guess what fell out??? 
The wiring instructions. 
So either, electricians aren't required to remember how to do it, or the instructions are there for DIY people.
Makes the rules a bit of a mockery I reckon.

----------


## The Bleeder

Nice one Noel. Where the instructions readable and user friendly?

----------


## watson

Yep..printed in Australia........correct English.....correct punctuation.........with a diagram.  :Doh:

----------


## The Bleeder

Ok. :Shock:  Where's all our sparkies...... :Ninja:

----------


## watson

> Ok. Where's all our sparkies......

  True........I'm just thinking of the two sided attitude here. 
Like if I wanted to........I'd be out in the shed wiring it up.......but one of the fruits of my loins still has his A grade and he's fitter and taller than me, so he gets the job.
Bugger me.

----------


## Vernonv

The whole point of the instructions is that if they are followed it will be obvious that the install was done by a DIY'er and not a licensed sparkie. 
If you want to make it look authentic you will need to make sure the wiring job is really messy and totally confusing to the next person to look at it (but it may take you 4 years to learn to do that).   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## watson

:Rotfl: 
Ducking for cover now  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## elkangorito

Quite a while ago, I was an Amateur Radio Operator. In order to operate an amateur transceiver, one had to be licensed BUT anyone could go to a shop & buy an amateur radio (no license required). 
As far as electrical equipment is concerned, I don't see a problem with anybody purchasing some. 
Actually, I wonder how many people know that it is against the law to carry out electrical DIY? This fact has not been advertised as far as I know.

----------


## elkangorito

> The whole point of the instructions is that if they are followed it will be obvious that the install was done by a DIY'er and not a licensed sparkie. 
> If you want to make it look authentic you will need to make sure the wiring job is really messy and totally confusing to the next person to look at it (but it may take you 4 years to learn to do that).

   :Rofl:

----------


## rrobor

The law is writen by those that carry it out, They hanged poachers years ago, Why? because they poached" Me Luds" game. Electrical law is based on ETU agreements and is very strict. The reason its not carried out to the letter is that to do so would open the sparkys Pandoras box and they may never get the lid back on. So no one is silly enough to start prosecuting John Smith for changing his light switch.

----------


## elkangorito

It's good to see that you finally understand what we are all talking about here on the forum. 
Have a nice blah blah blah.

----------


## rrobor

Im so pleased that met with your aproval, but actually my stance here and  from day 1 has been the same with one exception and that was with regards to a child being injured, I never handle these thoughts well. So sorry I have no idea where you are coming from.

----------


## elkangorito

> Im so pleased that met with your aproval (& everybody elses approval  ), but actually my stance here and  from day 1 has been the same with one exception and that was with regards to a child being injured, I never handle these thoughts well. So sorry I have no idea where you are coming from.

  So it's ok for anybody, other than a child, to be injured?

----------


## rrobor

Do you read what I write or have you some other special agenda as to following me and trying to annoy. I explained clearly but will try again I have a n aversion to the thought of a child getting hurt, its my chalk on the blackboard. As to anybody else I am the same as everybody else.

----------


## elkangorito

I think my flabber has just been gasted.

----------


## chipps

BOT for a bit lads  :Smilie:  
Watson, is there a disclaimer in reaaaaaaaaally small print ?                _BOT = Back On Topic_

----------


## watson

> BOT for a bit lads  
> Watson, is there a disclaimer in reaaaaaaaaally small print ?                _BOT = Back On Topic_

  Nope........unless its in invisible ink.

----------


## murray44

Hi,
Just a thought regarding installation instructions that come with switchboards and other electrical componentry. 
Just because it comes with instructions doesn't immeadiately imply that it will be installed by a DIYer. Qualified sparkies may still need to read installation instructions. A bit like a car, you can have a licence but may still need to read the instructions on how to drive and operate the car.
Murray

----------


## bugsy

> If you want to make it look authentic you will need to make sure the wiring job is really messy and totally confusing to the next person to look at it (but it may take you 4 years to learn to do that).

  all you really need to do to make it look authentic  is to leave bits of cut coloured plastic, small bits of cut wire and the empty wrapping where they fall.
And leave it there for someone else to pick.

----------


## Terrian

What is the switchbox brand ?

----------


## watson

Of all things a Clipsal

----------


## Terrian

> Of all things a Clipsal

  makes sense, always out to make sure the local sparkies wire things up correctly without killing themselves, very good of Clipsal to be so thoughtful if you ask me  :Smilie:

----------


## GraemeCook

> Ok. Where's all our sparkies......

   Where's Nev ??

----------


## bartman4800

Hi guys. 
I am new on this forum, discovered it by accident. 
Anyway, I just want to give my 5 cents on this sparkie/DIY discussion. 
I migrated from the Netherlands to Oz about 3 years ago, and I was already a renovator there. In the double brick 2 story house i renovated, I did everything myself. Gas, sewerage, water and....electricity. I completely rewired the joint myself. And guess what? You are allowed to. The law regards everything behind the fusebox as yours, and if you make a mess of your wiring then the fusebox (with RCD's of course) will fix the problems. 
And you hear of very few accidents. 
By the way: meterboxes are always plastic (and never steel like in ozzieland), and always mounted indoors. You can dial in your own meter position for the electricity company, and no f*ckwit can turn off your power at night if he wants to scare you. 
At the moment, I am renovating a weatherboard house in WA, which was originally brought over from Austria as kits. There's lots of em around the town. 
Talk to you later. 
Bart

----------

